# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اونایی که ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردن - کارت ورود به جلسه گرفتن؟

## Dr Baq3r

اونایی که ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردن - کارت ورود به جلسه گرفتن؟

----------


## nasser5190

سلام 
من امروز رفتم اداره 
گفتن ثبتنام میکنیم ولی برای شهریور امتحان میگیرن :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Farhad2052

اره برو همون مدرسه که برا ترمیم ثبت نام کردی کارت ورود به جلسه میدن

----------


## khaan

> سلام 
> من امروز رفتم اداره 
> گفتن ثبتنام میکنیم ولی برای شهریور امتحان میگیرن


بله مهلت ثبت نام برای خرداد خیلی وقته تموم شده.

----------


## khaan

کارت ورود به جلسه هم توی مدرسه توزیع میشه اگه هم تحویل نگیری باید روز امتحان بری از همون حوزه امتحانیت بگیری البته دومیش رو انتخاب کنی کارت ملی یا شناسنامه لازمه واسش

----------


## nacli

من زنگ زدم گفتن تحویل حوزه امتحان دادیم روز امتحان بهتون میدن خودشون

----------


## Dr.ali

سلام
بله! :Yahoo (21): با کلی جفنگ بازی! اولش مدیر گفت برا تو صادر نشده! :Yahoo (17): ولی رفتم از دفتر دار گرفتم!

----------


## Chelsea

> بله مهلت ثبت نام برای خرداد خیلی وقته تموم شده.


سلام
مهلت ثبت نام برا شهریور تا کی هست؟

----------


## nacli

عاغا شما ادبیات رو میخواین چیکار کنین؟؟؟ تاریخ ادبیات واسه کنکور آسونه اما واسه نهایی خیلی سخته خداییش :d کیه بشینه ویژگی های آثار رو حفظ کنه

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> عاغا شما ادبیات رو میخواین چیکار کنین؟؟؟ تاریخ ادبیات واسه کنکور آسونه اما واسه نهایی خیلی سخته خداییش :d کیه بشینه ویژگی های آثار رو حفظ کنه


ادبیات تقریبا سه هفته دیگس - اون موقع یه فکری براش میکنم :Yahoo (10):  - فعلا عربیییییییی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سلام اونایی که ثبتنام کردن واسه ترمیم مدرک پیشم واجبه؟؟_

----------


## arnika

ب من گفتن فردا صبح برم بگيرم.....

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> _سلام اونایی که ثبتنام کردن واسه ترمیم مدرک پیشم واجبه؟؟_


من که بردم

----------


## magicboy

> من که بردم


ترمیم تو شهریور بدرد 95 نمیخوره دیگه نه؟

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> ترمیم تو شهریور بدرد 95 نمیخوره دیگه نه؟


آره بابا - مال خرداد هم معلوم نیست به درد 95 بخوره  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## magicboy

> آره بابا - مال خرداد هم معلوم نیست به درد 95 بخوره


آره بابا یا نه بابا
شما که میگی خرداد هم معلوم نی به 95 بخوره ولی شهریور آره بابا؟

----------


## Armanzenderooh

بله کارت ها صادر وتوزیع شده.
دوست منم کارتش رو گرفت.

----------


## mpaarshin

اقا من فردا امتحان زيست كلاسي هم دارم اونم نرسيدم بخونم واسه اين نهاييا بعدش موندم چيكار كنم امروزو شيمي هم فصل اخرش مونده
بشينم شيمي و عربي و زيست رو باهم بخونم؟؟

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> آره بابا یا نه بابا
> شما که میگی خرداد هم معلوم نی به 95 بخوره ولی شهریور آره بابا؟


تو گفتی :ترمیم تو شهریور بدرد 95 نمیخوره دیگه نه؟
منم گفتم آره بابا

----------


## GHZO7

اگر برا کنکور95 تاثیر + هستش
پس ترمیم برا چیه؟

----------


## politician

> سلام
> بله!با کلی جفنگ بازی! اولش مدیر گفت برا تو صادر نشده!ولی رفتم از دفتر دار گرفتم!


این خبرتوسایت کنکورچیه که دانشجویان انصرافی برای بازگشت به تحصیل بایددلیل بیارن نکنه بازشرایط تغییردادن؟

----------


## nasser5190

> کارت ورود به جلسه هم توی مدرسه توزیع میشه اگه هم تحویل نگیری باید روز امتحان بری از همون حوزه امتحانیت بگیری البته دومیش رو انتخاب کنی کارت ملی یا شناسنامه لازمه واسش


داداش به من از 1اردیبهشت دارن میگن به شهریور میرسه  به خرداد نه
شما کدوم شهر هستید
اگر این گفتشون دروغ باشه فردا میرم اداره به چیزشون میدم بی ابرو میکنم

----------


## Ali77

> داداش به من از 1اردیبهشت دارن میگن به شهریور میرسه  به خرداد نه
> شما کدوم شهر هستید
> اگر این گفتشون دروغ باشه فردا میرم اداره به چیزشون میدم بی ابرو میکنم


بهت گفتن كه نمرش ميره برا ٩٦؟

----------


## nasser5190

> بهت گفتن كه نمرش ميره برا ٩٦؟


عزیز
گفتن برای امتحان باید شهریور حاضر شی ک اونم برای کنکور 96 میشه کنکور 95 تیر و ترمیم شهریوره



حالا دوستان میگن خرداده  و ثبتنام تمومه...... در حالی ک از  چند ماه پیش پیگیر بودم

----------


## Amir h

> عزیز
> گفتن برای امتحان باید شهریور حاضر شی ک اونم برای کنکور 96 میشه کنکور 95 تیر و ترمیم شهریوره
> 
> 
> 
> حالا دوستان میگن خرداده  و ثبتنام تمومه...... در حالی ک از  چند ماه پیش پیگیر بودم


داداش من سوال کردم گفتن کسایی که میخوان شهریور ترمیم کنن باید تو تیر و مرداد برن ثبت نام کنن نه الان

----------


## nacli

> ادبیات تقریبا سه هفته دیگس - اون موقع یه فکری براش میکنم - فعلا عربیییییییی


من الان عربی رو تموم کردم 6 تا نهایی هم حل کردم خداروشکر خوب بودن. فردا رو فیزیک میخونم ک از اون ور یه روز از فرجه ی فیزیک رو بدم ب ادب

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> من الان عربی رو تموم کردم 6 تا نهایی هم حل کردم خداروشکر خوب بودن. فردا رو فیزیک میخونم ک از اون ور یه روز از فرجه ی فیزیک رو بدم ب ادب


آفرین - من که چون فردا سنجش داشتم برا اون هم خوندم - به خاطر همین نرسیدم تموم کنم - همه لغات+منصوبات + معنی متن 4 درس آخر

----------


## nasser5190

> داداش من سوال کردم گفتن کسایی که میخوان شهریور ترمیم کنن باید تو تیر و مرداد برن ثبت نام کنن نه الان



من ک قیدشو زدم
اخه جوابشون این بود  برای شهریور ثبت میکنیم
نمیدونم چی کنم :Yahoo (113):

----------

